# Caragan's Black Passion River Run II



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are pictures of my sexy black girl Passion

Devil or Angel ?








Dancing Angel 








Costume change









http://i34.tinypic.com/s2f88p.jpg[/IMG}

[IMG]http://i34.tinypic.com/2enoxtc.jpg


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice of you to join us here! Man her face looks so much like Fury lol.. You have updated pics of that litter of cute little chocolates you had??? I have been stalking your site to see them growing lol.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Nice looking girl!! I love the crop!!


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. No new pictures of the Chocolates they move like speeding bullets and my perfectionism won't allow me to post bad photos LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she's beautiful
yummy!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

CCaragan said:


> Thanks for the compliments. No new pictures of the Chocolates they move like speeding bullets and my perfectionism won't allow me to post bad photos LOL


Awww How old are they now?


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

4 months and geeking


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL cute costume!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

she's a cute dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

CCaragan said:


>


amazing!!! :clap:


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely great pictures! Great looking girl...I'm stealing the picture to take to my Vet for my little girl to get her ears cropped.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

so glad to have you here! i love your kennel those are some sweet looken dogs you have!! ne ways passion is a beuty all right!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Nice of you to join us here! Man her face looks so much like Fury lol.. You have updated pics of that litter of cute little chocolates you had??? I have been stalking your site to see them growing lol.


I know her and Fury look so much alike, well they are littermates! 

Passion is looking great Cheryl! she is still one of my favs


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Passion says thank you. Passion is in training for dock diving along with Lola for next year, they both are doing very well at it, just keep practicing this winter.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice looking dog!! Gotta say, looks better without the costume!! LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She is super purdy


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

Cheryl great photos. You werent kidding when you said you spend alot of times snapping shots! I love them though. You have to get your new site up!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwwwww CUTE! Love the horns


----------

